# question about draw weight



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

You bought a great bow. If the bow has 60# limbs you won't get 70# out of them.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## toddsurfs (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks knob, i love that bow. what should i consider when selecting arrows, been shooting carbon express from walmart, now that i've gotten alot better and quit losing arrows, i'm ready to invest in some good ones. and i'm using muzzy mx3's (because of availibility), do i need the longer fletching or the short ones?


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Most things are just what you prefer. For example I chose a WB for this bow because I only hunt with it. I chose 3" Fusion vanes because of the WB and so forth. Tons of really great products out there so you may just need to experiment a little?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* toddsurfs. Have fun here.


----------



## easton shooter (Oct 14, 2010)

easton axis are great arrows and blazer vanes are good fletchings to!! thats my set up and works great i have no problem staying accurate out to 95 yards with it and im only 16


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

